# Can I go all the way with stretching?(Pain stretches)



## Fruity (Sep 5, 2015)

For example instead of slowly stretching a muscle over the course of like 10 minutes, can I just go all the way and stretch a muscle all the way within the first minute? It saves a lot of time but are there any side effects except for the pain?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 5, 2015)

The difference is like pulling on each end of a stick of bubble gym from the wrapper vs pulling ok each end of bubble gym you've been chewing on


----------



## widehips71 (Sep 5, 2015)

Well it really depends on how much she likes the pain.  The anal sphincter is a pretty resilient muscle.  If it hurts and she complains, just put your hand over her mouth and whisper in her ear that it'll all be ok


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 5, 2015)

Fruity said:


> For example instead of slowly stretching a muscle over the course of like 10 minutes, can I just go all the way and stretch a muscle all the way within the first minute? It saves a lot of time but are there any side effects except for the pain?


No. It requires time for the muscle spindles to deactivate and the stretch reflex to stop. 

10 minutes is never needed for this. But 30 seconds to too short. 

Stretches should be moderate and not pain inducing to avoid injury but also because pain, quick short breaths etc... keep the sympathetic nervous system active and the muscles tight. 

By using a moderate stretch and taking slow deep breaths without pain allows your parasympathetic nervous system to take over which brings on relaxation. 

Stretch a muscle for 2 to 4 minutes depending on how tight and only enough to apply some tension to it.

There are other methods you can use for seriously hypertonic muscle such as contract/relax and pin and stretch but usually they aren't needed.


----------



## Fruity (Sep 5, 2015)

Thanks POB. Looks like its back to 45 min yoga sessions in the sitting room.



Btw as a tip for beginners in the stretching scene: Try just laying down on the floor and releasing all your muscles, if you're like me you'l feel a slight unpleasant pain in your lower back area(well the hips) and instinctively use your muscles to stop the pain and bring your body parts back together, but fight that urge and you will see such easy and fast results. See after a min or two you'l notice after releasing all your muscles when laying down, there's no more pain. I honestly just discovered this simple trick yesterday


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 5, 2015)

Fruity said:


> Thanks POB. Looks like its back to 45 min yoga sessions in the sitting room.
> 
> 
> 
> Btw as a tip for beginners in the stretching scene: Try just laying down on the floor and releasing all your muscles, if you're like me you'l feel a slight unpleasant pain in your lower back area(well the hips) and instinctively use your muscles to stop the pain and bring your body parts back together, but fight that urge and you will see such easy and fast results. See after a min or two you'l notice after releasing all your muscles when laying down, there's no more pain. I honestly just discovered this simple trick yesterday


That relaxation is what happens when you allow the parasympathetic system take over.  Very important part of stretching.

The low back thing that feels like a cramp is your tight hips. So focus on some glute and psoas stretches.


----------



## camphhortonne12 (Sep 29, 2015)

I think it requires an extra bit of time for the muscle spindles to contract and the stretch reflex to stop. The time may vary with each person, but at least 2 minutes is required  I guess. Also, you have to take care about stretching as it can cause injury, so be careful with the stretches. If the stretches are for relaxation, then moderate stretch with deep breaths would be much painless and effective too. My physio in Toronto of Physiomed clinic had always recommended such relaxation stretches for me instead of hard ones.


----------

